# 2 Stainless Pier Gaffs with line for sale



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gone thanks for looking. ...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

will they work a wreck anchors or are they too strong?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Never thaught about that. Put chain on and they should work. Good idea Ed. Come get them. I would bend the tines outward a touch for anchoring. A short pipe would serve as a straightner for after being hung in rocks. You got my number.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

If Ed doesn't take them I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

706Z said:


> If Ed doesn't take them I will
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come get them ill make another one for Ed. If he wants one. 
Ron 850 712 2603


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron I do want one , don't need the rope ( looks like you did a nice job on it). No rush, when you get a chance ed


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Both gone thanks for looking.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey seamark how much do you charge to make one of those pier gaffs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

legal limit 1 said:


> Hey seamark how much do you charge to make one of those pier gaffs.


I made those up and don't really want to make any more I originally was asking $50 ea. lots of people will chime in on here to make you one. I had three people that wanted one, made those two and all of a sudden no one wanted them. The guy that bought them might sell one. 706z bought them ask him :thumbup:


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

OK l understand. I'll check on the forum to see if anyone wants to make one.


----------

